# A Bruiser @ Cades Cove



## garider01 (Oct 29, 2004)

Me and my Brother(LOBO) went on  a motorcycle trip to the Smokies this past summer and took a trip to Cades Cove. A good indication of someone spotting wildlife in this incredible place is when all the traffic stops. We got off our bikes with camera in hand. Lobo took the lead and got to within 20 feet of this Buck.Funny how close you can get to deer that has always been protected .Woudnt stand a chance in the real world


----------



## Skipper (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice.

Give me a little bit, I think I've got that one in Velvet somewhere.    

Skipper


----------



## Skipper (Oct 29, 2004)

This might be him early on.  Is that the last cross over road in the loop up on the wooded Ridge?  There are several good bucks in there.  Back in June I followed one up the ridge and he led me to a place where there were 4 bedded down that looked like they would be nice ones come fall.







Skipper


----------



## rip18 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Here is one of his kinfolks.*

This was taken on Oct. 9 or thereabout.


----------



## leo (Nov 1, 2004)

*Both are fine looking bucks*

to me  

Thanks for posting the pics  

leo


----------



## Goose (Nov 2, 2004)

*2 Cades Cove bucks*

I video taped 2 bucks together up there last fall.  I'll try to post the video tomorrow.

Goose


----------



## garider01 (Nov 3, 2004)

Skipper,
            The picture was taken on the opposite side of Elijah 
Oliver Place post # 10 was feeding inside the woodline


----------

